# black molly trouble!!!



## grissom (Jan 15, 2009)

hi my molly has patches of grey raised scales on its head and body, i know this is DEFINATELY not dropsy but am puzzled as to what it could be. can anyone help? thanks


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Patches of grey may be fungus my black mollies always seemed more suseptible to fungus in the past. How often do you perform water changes and is there any salt in the water? What other type of fish do you have in the tank? Are you adding dechlorinator to water when it is replaced? How long have you had the molly?


----------



## grissom (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for the reply , the water quality is totally fine, it seems to be going away now so i'm hopeful it was nothing serious. my molly is looking better everyday, kinda strange.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This sort of thing happens all the time with most fish, but it really shows up well on Mollies since they're black. Your fish probably just got scraped on something a little bit.


----------

